# الأم"



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2009)

الأم" 


كلمة تحمل كتلة لا حدود لها من معاني الحب والحنان والعطف، كلمة لا تعرف حدود الحرمان، لا نمل جميعا من تكرارها، بل تزداد كل يوم ارتقاء وسمو ورفعة وتظل سرا غامضا يكتنز دفء الحياة بأكملها.
تظل الام المرفأ الذي يشتاقه جميع من تستهويه نفسه للبحر والسفر، وتظل هي مجموعة من مشاعر الخوف والقلق والتوتر الدائم على كل من حولها تخفي أمورا كثيرة تقلقها، وتؤثر غيرها على كل ما تحتاجه وتتمناه كي تجد سعادة اطفالها واسرتها واقع تعيشه لا تبحث عنه
يظل الكلام ناقص مهما اكتمل عن هذه الأم وعن هذه الكلمة التي لا تفارق شفاه الجميع وحروف تلازمنا قد لا نجيد لأجلها فن التعبير لأنه ينتهي عندما نبدأ بوصفها لكننا نجيد لغة الانحناء لتقبيل التي كانت بالنسبة لكل الأبناء "الأرض المعطاء


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع يا جرجس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا جرجس

وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جرجس
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اخي

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## botros_22 (28 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا لك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرااااااااااا 

على الموضوع يا جرجس

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جرجس
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع يا جرجس ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 *ميرسى مان على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا*
> 
> *شكرا جرجس*
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*


* شكرا مايكل على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا جرجس​*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اخي*​
> 
> *سلام المسيح بقلبك*​


*شكرا على مرورك الرائع راجعة ليسوع *


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا شكرا لك​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* شكرا بطرس على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرااااااااااا
> 
> ...


* ميرسى كليمو على مرورك المميز*


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جرجس
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمت بود​


* شكرا وليم تل مرورك دائما فخر لى*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا ياجرجس علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ياجرجس علي الموضوع​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعبك​


*ميرسى جورج على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا جرجس
علي الموضوع الرائع
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا جرجس
> 
> علي الموضوع الرائع
> 
> يسوع يباركك​


* ميرسى نيفين على مرورك الجميل والرائع*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل  الأم 
الرب يبارككم
شكرااا​*


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل الأم ​*
> _*الرب يبارككم*_
> 
> _*شكرااا*_​


 
*ميرسى  النهيسى على مرورك الجميل والرائع *


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل قوووووي ياجرجس 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


ميرسى هابى على مرورك الجميل والمميز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع جميل قوووووي ياجرجس
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرسى بيبو على مرورك الجميل والمميز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (23 مايو 2009)

*الأم اعجوبة الدنيا 

الأم روعة روائع الحياة

يسلموا ايديك جرجس*


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *الأم اعجوبة الدنيا *
> 
> *الأم روعة روائع الحياة*
> 
> *يسلموا ايديك جرجس*


 
 ميرسىwhite rose على مرورك الجميل والمميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

